# Can you use server-side fonts in web design?



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Let's say I have an obscure font, that no one is likely to have on thier computers. But none-the-less, I want to use it on my website.

Is it possible to upload the *.ttf font file to http://www.mysite.com/fonts/, and then somewhere in the CSS (or anywhere for that mater) tell the browser to get the font from the folder on the server instead of the users system font folder?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think this is possible. The only way you can be sure of text appearing in a particular font is to make it into a graphic (image)


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i tried to do that and it didn't work for me...you can always test it out


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Nope!


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

So those W3C guys that make up all the rules... do they take requests?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

lightnb said:


> So those W3C guys that make up all the rules... do they take requests?


According to W3C, you *CAN* upload fonts and use those. BUT I've tried and it didn't seem to work.

http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/fonts.html#font-selection


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I guess there is a way, but it is not widely supported and more trouble than it's worth.

http://webmonkey.wired.com/webmonkey/99/45/index0a.html


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I tried doing it... its pretty complex, and only seems to work in ie. 

the one that works in other non-ie browser requires a special software program to work


----------

